
China's Proposal to Ban Crypto Mining Has Little to Do with the Environment - jszymborski
https://www.forbes.com/sites/rogerhuang/2019/04/25/chinas-move-to-ban-cryptocurrency-mining-has-little-to-do-with-the-environment/
======
robotbikes
Well bitcoin is particularly wasteful because of the way of handles
decentralized proofs in a way that scales the difficulty to make it consume
more computing power based upon all the participants. This property isn't
inherent in the blockchain technology and so the core argument of this article
that because the Chinese government are testing blockchain based tech they
aren't banning mining for environmental purposes is false. I'm sure there are
other reasons they want to ban it but anyone with knowledge of the
wastefulness of cryptomining and the fact that most of their power comes from
burning coal it is hard to cry about the banning being disingenuous.

